

Make Your Site Feel Faster by Changing Colors - ingve
http://blogs.adobe.com/creativecloud/make-your-site-feel-faster-by-changing-colors/

======
hackerjam
what could be more jarring the yc's color scheme and yet i never sense, much
less experience, a lag nor do i quit the site in frustration cuz i'm waiting
too long for it to load. just the opposite in fact. there is so much good
stuff here that i can always count on having my paradigms shifted. i can only
imagine how much more time i would be spending here if they were decked in
soothing shades of blue.

i rather agree with radware, in that, "[a] combination of page bloat, missed
opportunities, and site owners struggling with web performance best practices"
might have more to do with manipulating user perceptions.

but hey, color me skeptic.

